# Graphic Tablet



## SnowOwl (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello
I start draw since two years ago and now I want to try digital art. But I don't know what type of graphic tablet I should buy. Who graphic tablet is the best?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a cheap Monoprice 10 x 6.25 that I bought used from a friend. I had fun with it but wanted to try a Wacom so I bought the Intuos Pro. It has better touch sensitivity and drivers. I no longer use either as I much prefer the tactile feedback of real pens and brushes.


----------



## Margo Skylar (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a Huion Kamvus gt 190. It is the best drawing monitor I have ever owned. It is a bit more on the expensive side, about $400 for the kit, but it's worth it.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 18, 2018)

Much depends on your proficiency level. if you're not certain that you will use it often than better buy simple one at first. I have Huion H420 a cheap one but I think it’s nice for beginners and I use it from time to time


----------

